# Ok to destroy betta's bubblenest?



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

My betta is apparently in the mood for love, but it's about due for a water change and this morning I noticed a big ass bubblenest in the bowl. I know bettas can be temperamental and prone to depression so I'm just wondering if he's gonna react badly to me dumping his bubblenest with the water change and I should wait for him to dismantle it, or if I can go ahead and dump it without him caring. I know it's a silly question but this fish has been sulky in the past. When I first put him in the bowl I didn't have decor ready and he'd just sit around and mope all the time until I added a few live plants to brighten things up. I don't want to do something that's going to have him moping around again.

Any and all input is appreciated.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

He will build a hundred more bubble nests. Trust me. I wasat one point keeping a few different bettas and they just go nuts with the building sometimes. One of my guys was such an expert that his bubble nests use to come at least a quarter of an inch up out of the water. One day I swear it was almost half an inch! But alas, water changes must be done... I think he'll prefer the fresh water a lot more than keeping his bubble nest.

Also, as a side note... Not quite sure what you're keeping him in. But if it's at all possible, you should put a small mirror by his tank for part of the day. This will cause him to see and flare at his own reflection. Bettas should flare from time to time as it's good for them. And this will also make him more active... When I was keeping two male bettas in a divided 10 gallon tank, they would flare at each other all the time and both were tons livelier. I also kept one male betta in a tank next to a 10 gallon with three females in it and he used to dance for them all day. Horny little fish! (His name was Clinton, lol.)


----------



## MexicanRacoon (Jul 20, 2004)

I agree with mettle, destroying the bubble nest won't hurt a thing unless it is actually housing fry. I don't think the nest is for the adult fish. It is just an oxygen rich area for the eggs. It is a little odd that the male builds the nest, but, like I said, unless you are breeding bettas, there shouldn't be any real neccesity for the nest.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool, down the drain it goes.

I've got him in a 1 gallon bowl and soon to be a 3 gallon hex tank when I find out where to put the other fish currently in it (someone gave me the hex with mollies in it, and I don't think it's a good tank for anything but a betta personally) but the mirror thing doesn't seem to work on him. He's an imbellis/plakat cross and I would think there's alot of imbellis in there because he doesn't seem to mind his reflection in the slightest bit, he just stops to look at it and then moves on.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I had a black plakat at one point. Proven breeder, though I never did breed him. Even though I got his dark blue female mate with him! Both fish for free, too... My plakat was badass. Aggressive as anything. And BEEFY. But yeah, I'm guessing he's more imbellis as if he were more plakat he'd be quite a bit more aggressive.

But it isn't odd for a male betta to build a bubble nest, as MexicanRacoon suggested. It's actually quite normal and a good sign. All of my male bettas have always built bubble nests.

And good call on the mollies. They really shouldn't be housed in something that small. Mollies can actually attain decent size and do quite well in a brackish water set-up. Might want to give that idea a try. Or, if you really don't have a place for them, I say try and trade them into a pet store for some credit or something. Probably won't work. But it's worth a try.

The 3 gallon hex is a great idea. I've kept my bettas in still bowls before and it's just not really a good place for them. They like to swim about and such. They were much happier in a dvided 10 gallon, divided 15 gallon or 5 gallon hex. (Yes, I kept a lot of 'em at one point.) Be sure to put a plant in that hex when you get it clear, your betta will thank you for it. They love resting on broad leafed plants.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> Also, as a side note... Not quite sure what you're keeping him in. But if it's at all possible, you should put a small mirror by his tank for part of the day. This will cause him to see and flare at his own reflection. Bettas should flare from time to time as it's good for them


really? i heard somewhere that flaring was bad as it causes a rush of blood to the head or something


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I used to be part of some betta listings and everyone I had spoken with said flaring was healthy and normal. Excess is not good. But in general now and again, not a bad idea. Could be conflicting info? No idea.


----------



## MexicanRacoon (Jul 20, 2004)

my betta is in one of those little acrylic cylinder tanks. I have a movable desk lamp like you see on art desks, when I set it over his tank, his reflections gets him going. I think it's cool. 
I don't do it all the time, but I do it.

From my experience, I say encourage it now and then. If his reflection doesn't get him going, that may be bad, maybe not. I really don't know.

Hope he likes the new tank.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> > Also, as a side note... Not quite sure what you're keeping him in. But if it's at all possible, you should put a small mirror by his tank for part of the day. This will cause him to see and flare at his own reflection. Bettas should flare from time to time as it's good for them
> 
> 
> really? i heard somewhere that flaring was bad as it causes a rush of blood to the head or something
> [snapback]1007908[/snapback]​


actually for fish with heavier fins like the super delta and halfmoons its entirely neccessary, otherwise the fin structure will 'collapse' inward on itself from the weight of itself.

for plakats, veil tails, and deltas, its just a very nice form of excercize and can be quite a show to watch. no harm in it!

as for the bubblenests, TWITCH! GET HIM A GIRLFRIEND!!!!!


----------

